# Can't get Ariens CI gear box apart



## Channel44 (Feb 15, 2013)

I am taking the innards out of an Ariens cast iron gearcase (the auger gearcase) and I'm having trouble getting the impeller shaft out of the gearcase. I want to replace the impeller seal and both side seals and clean it all up. This is the one piece pro style CI gearcase from a 924052 10HP, 32-inch bucket. I have the dust cap off, took the snap ring out, and have the adjusting nut unscrewed and free. The side cover is off, the auger shaft is out, the ring gear can't be removed until the impeller is out. I was thinking the impeller shaft and bearings would come out without too much trouble but before I hit anything harder I wanted to ask if anyone's already been there done that. I am assuming the impeller shaft comes out towards the fan end? The worm is keyed to the shaft so I know the shaft can't come out of the bearings but rather the outer race of the tapered roller bearing must be driven out to get everything out. Do you drive it out by hitting the dust cap end of the shaft and driving it towards the fan end? It may be just stuck after 33 years? I am assuming there is room for the bearing race to come out past the threads that are there for the adjusting nut? 

Cheers
CH44


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure exactly how the 32" ones are put together, but I did tear about 2 24" ones to rebuild one. I had one with bad gears and one with leaking seals. I documented the bad gear one. The adjustment plug on mine was pressing the bearing races in so I think you just need to hit it a bit harder.


Now for the damage to the gearbox.

































































































































A took a few more pictures of things while I had it apart. I never was able to find any real detailed pictures of how these older 70s style gearboxes were put together so here are plenty of pictures for anyone else that was always curious. Here is the link to all the pictures I took today.

https://picasaweb.google.com/118225...authkey=Gv1sRgCK3q4NTk67XR0gE&feat=directlink


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and good luck on your gearcase rebuild.


----------



## Channel44 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just to close the loop on this thread... the impeller shaft does come out through the end of the gearbox that has the threaded adjusting nut. (The end toward the impeller or fan). I put the gearbox solidly on a couple of angle iron trusses and drove the whole shaft with worm and tapered rollers out OK. Used a soft socket and brass hammer. The resistence is the interference fit of the outer race for the tapered roller bearing but once that starts to move it all comes out. There is room for the race and all the other parts to pass through the threaded section OK. 

CH44


----------

